# Fischereischein, habe ich es richtig verstanden?



## karpfenalarm (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

im Alter von 11-13 war ich wohl öfters Angeln gewesen. Damals konnte ich noch keinen Schein machen. Ein dutzend Jahre später würde ich gerne wieder Angeln gehen und möchte auch meinen Schein machen.

Ich habe hier jetzt viel gelesen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob ich es richtig verstanden haben. Ich komme glücklicherweise aus Niedersachsen und hier sind die Gesetze leicht anders, den Schein will ich dennoch machen, da es auch in anderen Bundesländern schöne Angelmöglichkeiten gibt.

Bei mir in der Nähe (20m km) gibt es einen Angelverein, wo ich auf der Homepage gelesen habe, dass es zum Herbst hin wieder Termine mit Vorbereitung und Prüfung gibt.

Ich habe es nun so verstanden, dass es egal ist in welcher Gemeinde ich den die Prüfung ablege, sodern diese Gemeinde mit in meinem Bundesland ist. Sobald ich die Prüfung bestanden habe, kann ich dann bei meiner Gemeinde wo ich gemeldet bin mir den Fischereischein ausstellen lassen.

Ist dies so korrekt?


----------



## Axel123 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, habe ich es richtig verstanden?*

Ja das ist so Korrekt.
Du kannst z.B. in Hildesheim wohnen und die Prüfung in Hannover ablegen. Gibt keine Probs.


----------

